# issue with sysutils/fusefs-kmod



## Roberth (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello, I am compiling gnome2-lite from ports, when it has come to the point where gvfs is being compiled, I get this issue:


```
===>  fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_5 requires the userland sources to be installed. Set SRC_BASE if it is not in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1
```

What do I need to do?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2009)

You need to have (at least) the kernel sources available in /usr/src/.


----------



## Roberth (Jan 19, 2009)

Kernel source is already installed.


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 19, 2009)

`# find /usr/src/sys/ -type f|wc -l` Should result in a number slightly below 7500. Does it?


----------



## Roberth (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 19, 2009)

And what does [cmd=make]-VSRC_BASE[/cmd] in the ports directory say?


----------



## Roberth (Jan 19, 2009)

/usr/src


----------



## hrkfrd (Jan 19, 2009)

Try getting the whole sources, userland as well.

This is why:

```
.if !exists(${SRC_BASE}/sbin/mount)
IGNORE=		requires the userland sources to be installed. Set SRC_BASE if it is not in /usr/src
.endif
```


----------



## Asset (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok I have this same problem now, How do I fix it? Please explain how to......PLEASE


----------



## itetcu@ (Apr 4, 2009)

For example: 
csup -g -L2 -h cvsup.freebsd.org /usr/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile

This will pull all the sources for you.


----------



## joxer (May 20, 2009)

try this:

```
root@host:/usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod/# export SRC_BASE=/
root@host:/usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod/# make install clean
```
or

```
root@host:/usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod/# SRC_BASE=/ make install clean
```


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi. I am in FreeBSD 9.1, I am compiling Xfce from the ports and I got the error on post #1 from this thread.

I issued the command on post #10, and now there is a lot of text going through the terminal.

My question is if once the text is done running should I be good to resume the compiling of Xfce. And how do I go back to compiling Xfce? should I issue the '/usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4 && make install clean' again?. As you can tell I am not much of a compiler but I don't think the repository for FreeBSD 9.1 is ready just yet.

I will appreciate all advice. Thank you


----------

